#  Nachrichten >   Ausland: England: Gestiegene Ärzteeinkommen sorgen für Unmut >

## aerzteblatt.de

London - In Großbritannien wird abermals kontrovers über die ärztlichen Einkommen diskutiert. Ausgelöst wurde die erneute Debatte durch Zahlen, die zeigen, dass die haus- und fachärztlichen Einkommen in den zurückliegenden drei Jahren um durchschnittlich ...  [Weiterlesen...]

----------

